# Replace Ariens ST824 engine. Is it worth it?



## Rune Karlsen (Mar 4, 2018)

A colleague over revved his blower this winter and the engine is broken. Like crank through block broken. 
I see there are some sellers on eBay who has brand new Tecumseh short blocks for sale. I just need to find the number on the engine. 
I haven't seen it yet he just told me that everything else on it works fine. 
Any tips on this for example. Where can i find the engine number on these? I guess this have the 8 hp? Tecumseh engine. I did not bother to ask him any details since he not into mechanic work anyway. Any other engines that can be used to these. Like some Chinese knock of or any newer generations? 

Thinking about buying it from him to have a little summer project getting it going, sell it and make a little bit of money.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Most 8 - 10hp Tecumseh engines will work, Ariens used mostly single shaft engines but there are a few duel shaft engines so you’ll have to check that but newer generation engines will bolt right on.


----------



## Rune Karlsen (Mar 4, 2018)

Something like this i'm looking at. Too bad that the shipping cost here to Norway is higher that the price of the engine... 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-10HP-T...674853&hash=item56c318dc1f:g:~tUAAOxySE9Q6pnp 

Thank you for a very fast answer.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I swap all the time, as long as the shaft is the same size it’s easy. I’d go 10hp if possible 


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 724 conv to 10/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## Rune Karlsen (Mar 4, 2018)

Dauntae said:


> Most 8 - 10hp Tecumseh engines will work, Ariens used mostly single shaft engines but there are a few duel shaft engines so you’ll have to check that but newer generation engines will bolt right on.


Yes i Know. My 1027LE with the last gen of Tecumseh engine has a dual shaft. 

So the diameter on the old 8 hp Tecumseh engine is not the same on the 10 hp newer engines?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Rune Karlsen said:


> Yes i Know. My 1027LE with the last gen of Tecumseh engine has a dual shaft.
> 
> So the diameter on the old 8 hp Tecumseh engine is not the same on the 10 hp newer engines?


I also have a 1027LE but single shaft, Different generation most likely, The main shaft is the same on both the single and the duel shaft engines and you can convert a single into a double shaft by swapping the engine case end with the extra shaft, What will be different is the OHV Tecumseh engines but the flat head engines from 8-10 HP are mostly all interchangeable. Easiest way to spot the OHV Tecumseh engine is the “L” shaped gas tank


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

If the ST 824 is a 924 series blower I highly recommend the 212 cc Predator as a swap.....I'm on over 15 years on my ST824 with the Chondra....more power then the 8 Tec, starts easy...can't say enough about it. Easy swap, just need a 3/4 to 1 inch shaft adapter


----------



## Rune Karlsen (Mar 4, 2018)

The problem buying an engine from outside my country is that there are a 25% vat charge on top of the price + shipping. 
Looking at used Ariens ST824 online and it looks like it cheaper for me to buy even another blower and take the engine from that one. 
So maybe i will end up selling my 1027LE instead and buy 2 blowers and in that way make a profit buy switching to an older model and also having a blower i can take parts from.


----------

